# Hey Everyone



## *Gingersnap*

Hi I'm new here.


----------



## arbitrator

*Gingersnap* said:


> Yes I am new here. My name is Diane and I have been married to my husband Vincent since June 16, 2017. We live in Northeast Maryland and I work as a Kindergarten Teacher and my husband works as a Freelance Photographer. I am 25 years old and look forward to getting to know many of you here.


*Welcome to the TAM family, @*Gingersnap* ~ hope that your stay here will provide answers to your questions, and that you'll receive just as much help from us that we'll receive from you!

Welcome aboard!*


----------



## *Gingersnap*

arbitrator said:


> *Welcome to the TAM family, @gingersnap ~ hope that your stay here will provide answers to your questions, and that you'll receive just as much help from us that we'll receive from you!
> 
> Welcome aboard!*


Thank You, that is what I am hoping for. As you read I am new into my marriage so I will have questions there. Right now I am just looking around the site to get a good feel for it.


----------



## Andy1001

*Gingersnap* said:


> Thank You, that is what I am hoping for. As you read I am new into my marriage so I will have questions there. Right now I am just looking around the site to get a good feel for it.


If that is your real image on your avatar you may want to reconsider.Anonymity is recommended on these forums.


----------



## *Gingersnap*

*Gingersnap* said:


> Thank You, that is what I am hoping for. As you read I am new into my marriage so I will have questions there. Right now I am just looking around the site to get a good feel for it.


It is a photo of my husband and I. Has there been an issue before with that?


----------



## sokillme

All you new guys post pictures of yourselves. Is that a holdover from LS or something? Maybe you are not from LS.


----------



## Andy1001

*Gingersnap* said:


> It is a photo of my husband and I. Has there been an issue before with that?


Not so much an issue but if you start getting involved in discussions you may inadvertently reveal something about yourself that you wouldn’t want made public.
But it is completely up to you of course.Welcome to tam.


----------



## *Gingersnap*

Andy1001 said:


> Not so much an issue but if you start getting involved in discussions you may inadvertently reveal something about yourself that you wouldn’t want made public.
> But it is completely up to you of course.Welcome to tam.


I can tell you I am not going to add anything to a discussion that I am not 100% completely comfortable sharing on an open forum. The open forum will not be getting much important information about myself and my life.


----------



## Cynthia

Welcome to TAM! I hope you find community here.



*Gingersnap* said:


> I can tell you I am not going to add anything to a discussion that I am not 100% completely comfortable sharing on an open forum. The open forum will not be getting much important information about myself and my life.


Many people find it difficult to stick to this. If you stay around, you will find that some of the discussions can be very personal in nature. Also keep in mind that if you refer to your relationship with your spouse that he may be uncomfortable with that.

It can be done. I have my real name on here along with my website information. But that's why I rarely say anything personal and never anything that would reveal anything about my sex life or my relationship with my husband. One thing I will say about him is that he values his privacy.

I'm here because I like to talk about marriage and relationships. I also learn a lot about others and the thought behind their attitudes and behaviors. There are so many points of view and I am still surprised by some of the things I learn from others analysis of situations that are posted here.


----------



## *Gingersnap*

CynthiaDe said:


> Welcome to TAM! I hope you find community here.
> 
> 
> 
> Many people find it difficult to stick to this. If you stay around, you will find that some of the discussions can be very personal in nature. Also keep in mind that if you refer to your relationship with your spouse that he may be uncomfortable with that.
> 
> It can be done. I have my real name on here along with my website information. But that's why I rarely say anything personal and never anything that would reveal anything about my sex life or my relationship with my husband. One thing I will say about him is that he values his privacy.
> 
> I'm here because I like to talk about marriage and relationships. I also learn a lot about others and the thought behind their attitudes and behaviors. There are so many points of view and I am still surprised by some of the things I learn from others analysis of situations that are posted here.


Thank You so much for the welcome. 

The way I look at it is everyone is welcome to know that my husband and I are happily married and have a healthy and happy sex life. Other than that there is no need to know the details of our sex life as I don't need to know anyone else's details of there sex lives. My husband wouldn't mind if I talk about a dinner date he takes me on and what we get to eat or the drinks we have. Other than that I am not going to get into what is going on in our bedroom.


----------



## Cynthia

*Gingersnap* said:


> Thank You so much for the welcome.
> 
> The way I look at it is everyone is welcome to know that my husband and I are happily married and have a healthy and happy sex life. Other than that there is no need to know the details of our sex life as I don't need to know anyone else's details of there sex lives. My husband wouldn't mind if I talk about a dinner date he takes me on and what we get to eat or the drinks we have. Other than that I am not going to get into what is going on in our bedroom.


lol

Read through some of the threads here and you'll understand what I'm talking about. People post details about lots of things. Some of those details are helpful in understanding the issues that people are asking for help in. If you don't know much about what's involved, it's difficult to understand the problem and give a reasonable answer.


----------



## *Gingersnap*

CynthiaDe said:


> lol
> 
> Read through some of the threads here and you'll understand what I'm talking about. People post details about lots of things. Some of those details are helpful in understanding the issues that people are asking for help in. If you don't know much about what's involved, it's difficult to understand the problem and give a reasonable answer.


I get what you are saying, but I don’t foresee me asking for help on my sex life and what my husband and I do in the bedroom over the Internet.


----------



## sokillme

*Gingersnap* said:


> I get what you are saying, but I don’t foresee me asking for help on my sex life and what my husband and I do in the bedroom over the Internet.


What if you want to give advice or talk from experience?


----------



## *Gingersnap*

sokillme said:


> What if you want to give advice or talk from experience?


I will refrain from giving that sort of personal advice. TBH my sex life is to be between my husband and myself and I highly doubt anyone would be jumping to hear the wide array of experiences from a 25 year old who has been married less than 1 year. :grin2:

I basically came on this site to meet other married women to talk about married life and what sort of things have helped them keep a long healthy marriage. I understand sex is one part of marriage, but it is only one part and it is one part that I feel don't have to be discussed in an open format. Other things like communication and just the little things a wife can do for a husband to keep things happy.


----------



## Adelais

Why are you on an internet forum? To make friends with complete strangers?

You know nothing about any of us, and for all you know there is a real weirdo here pretending to be someone else and looking for a target. I'm sure someone here knows how to take your picture, along with all the details in your first post, and do an internet search to find out who you and/or your husband are. Let's hope it isn't the wierdo who decides to do that.

You might want to rethink your avatar, and all the details you put in your initial post.

On the other hand, for all we know, your picture and all your information might be fake. After all, this is the internet!


----------



## *Gingersnap*

Araucaria said:


> Why are you on an internet forum? To make friends with complete strangers?
> 
> You know nothing about any of us, and for all you know there is a real weirdo here pretending to be someone else and looking for a target. I'm sure someone here knows how to take your picture, along with all the details in your first post, and do an internet search to find out who you and/or your husband are. Let's hope it isn't the wierdo who decides to do that.
> 
> You might want to rethink your avatar, and all the details you put in your initial post.
> 
> On the other hand, for all we know, your picture and all your information might be fake. After all, this is the internet!


All this is absolutely true that you said. I didn't realize this was going to start such a commotion I will certainly take down my avatar and change my original post to just saying hi to everyone. It is not that I want to make friends with people on here because that I already have to talk about personal information with. It is I just wanted some sort of connection with my posts. Oh well I will change it.


----------



## sokillme

*Gingersnap* said:


> I will refrain from giving that sort of personal advice. TBH my sex life is to be between my husband and myself and I highly doubt anyone would be jumping to hear the wide array of experiences from a 25 year old who has been married less than 1 year. :grin2:
> 
> I basically came on this site to meet other married women to talk about married life and what sort of things have helped them keep a long healthy marriage. I understand sex is one part of marriage, but it is only one part and it is one part that I feel don't have to be discussed in an open format. Other things like communication and just the little things a wife can do for a husband to keep things happy.


Well I a have been here a year and that thread will be refreshing.


----------



## *Gingersnap*

sokillme said:


> Well I a have been here a year and that thread will be refreshing.


Well just glancing at the threads here the majority of the talk seems to revolve around the topic of sex or cheating of some nature. This may not be the site for me.


----------



## Cynthia

*Gingersnap* said:


> Well just glancing at the threads here the majority of the talk seems to revolve around the topic of sex or cheating of some nature. This may not be the site for me.


Like @sokillme said, maybe you would like to start an upbeat thread that people can respond to. We could probably use some of that here. There are actually happily married people here, but that isn't the main type of thread that is started. Most threads are started to discuss a problem and a lot of the problems are pretty serious. I hope you never had to deal with anything terrible between you and your husband that you will both always have each other's backs. Blessing and success in your marriage.


----------



## sokillme

*Gingersnap* said:


> Well just glancing at the threads here the majority of the talk seems to revolve around the topic of sex or cheating of some nature. This may not be the site for me.


You could use it as a map for what to avoid. I wish more people would. Most just go into marriage and expect to never encounter any issues. But if you think it will get you down then maybe it's not. Actually though some positive stuff would be nice.


----------

